# Cadet Steals & Crashes Ambulance



## mikie (Sep 9, 2008)

I started getting into Fire & EMS thru a cadet program and this just gives it all a bad name.  Anyone else attribute the start of their career/involvement in Fire and/or EMS through a cadet, junior, explorer, etc program?



> A man training as a fire department cadet put an entire community at risk by stealing the only ambulance in the small town of Bucoda and crashing it, police said.




http://www.emsresponder.com/article/article.jsp?id=8182&siteSection=1


----------



## Airwaygoddess (Sep 10, 2008)

*Such a waste....*

Great... Not only has this person given EMS more bad press but now he has compromised the entire EMS system of that town, and to really top it off, the insurance company will not pay for a new ambulance.......great....

Some one has found the "CODE STUPID" button and pressed it again........<_<


----------



## EMTCop86 (Sep 10, 2008)

what a freaking idiot. i once had a dream that i stole the fire truck, really strange dream lol. anyways i start out as an explorer firefighter at the age of 16, became a volunteer at the age of 18 and left to go back to school at 19. i can not even began to put into words how being an explorer and volunteer has helped me become the person i am today. i went back to school to get an AA and now that i am done with that i am going to get my EMT-B.


----------



## medicdan (Sep 10, 2008)

Okay, let me get this straight. A 18- year old FF/EMT Cadet stumbles into the fire station "kind of drunk and messed up", STEALS the one and only ambulance without anyone seeing/caring/stopping him, and he wraps it around a tree/ditch (thats what it looks like by the pic). 
..."he knows he ruined his career with the fire department," Burnett said. HUH, thats a stretch. I hope this ruins any carreer aspirations he has (not just with the fire department). 
I'm a little surprised the town would even consiter sumbitting this claim to the insurance company-- it clearly would not have been covered.  
What does this say about security? Station security (see recent thread)? How the departrment picks their cadets? How about this kid's roomate? 





> "He was talking about going joy riding, but I thought he was just going to take my bike" said the cadet’s roommate Jesse Burnett.


Wow.


----------



## mikie (Sep 11, 2008)

EMTCop86 said:


> i once had a dream that i stole the fire truck, really strange dream lol



now I'm kinda freaked out!  I rarely dream, and If i do (remember it)...

So last night I had dream where I took the ambulance out for a joy ride, parked it and went to get some late night dinner.............my only fear was getting toned out while having it 'out'  Somehow my mother was also involved.

strange...but back to the point...

What do you think he'll be charged with?  What kind of punishment should be warranted?  I think he should have to wear a dunce-cap the rest of his life.


----------



## VentMedic (Sep 11, 2008)

mikie333 said:


> What do you think he'll be charged with? What kind of punishment should be warranted? I think he should have to wear a dunce-cap the rest of his life.


 
The felonies listed on his record will be his dunce cap for the rest of his life.   

If they push through the felony charges he could be looking at 2 - 9 years of prison time.


----------



## mikie (Sep 11, 2008)

VentMedic said:


> If they push through the felony charges he could be looking at 2 - 9 years of prison time.



Furthermore, if insurance* won't cover the costs for a new truck, he should for sure.  

*why wouldn't insurance cover this?


----------



## VentMedic (Sep 11, 2008)

mikie333 said:


> Furthermore, if insurance* won't cover the costs for a new truck, he should for sure.
> 
> *why wouldn't insurance cover this?


 
The insurance will probably cover what the estimated value was at the time of the accident.  Chances are this was an older truck with much depreciation to it.  There's a good chance this was also a truck donated to them.  The pay out will not come anywhere close to what a new truck will cost.


----------



## Ouch38 (Sep 12, 2008)

Wow!  That was quite a night.  Breaking and entering, auto theft, drunken driving, public stupidity, career suicide, etc. - that will all look great on a resume.


----------



## Jon (Sep 13, 2008)

Yep.


Dude might make manager at McDonalds after 5 years of "Do you want fries with that?"


----------



## scottmcleod (Sep 18, 2008)

VentMedic said:


> The insurance will probably cover what the estimated value was at the time of the accident.  Chances are this was an older truck with much depreciation to it.  There's a good chance this was also a truck donated to them.  The pay out will not come anywhere close to what a new truck will cost.



They might not get a new truck, maybe insurance will pay for a re-certified (whatever they call "reconditioned") truck... Usually about 15k$ IIRC?

Gotta love stupidity. It costs everyone.


----------

